

It's time to split Linux in two - anilmujagic
http://m.infoworld.com/d/data-center/its-time-split-linux-in-two-249704?source=rss_&mm_ref=http%3A%2F%2Fplus.url.google.com%2Fmobileapp

======
RexRollman
Stories like this makes me wish HN had a "hide" button.

